# ACS Results - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation



## krithvikguggilla (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I have applied for ACS skills and have got the results. I have got the message "Technology Lead - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation" as have 6.5 years exp in the current company. Apart from this, i dont see any other information. As per the Understanding ACS results document - it said "The employment documentation is insufficient and does not meet the ACS requirements as per the Skills Assessment Guidelines. (Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation)". 

I have submitted the experience letter from company, statutory declaration, deputation letter and all the pay slips as well. But i don't know exactly why did they unable to process and they didn't any other reason. When i submitted the ACS skill, i could see the phase that it will be asked if any other documents required. if they would feel any other docs required they could have asked me but that didnt happen. 

your thoughts will be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Ramu


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krithvikguggilla said:


> I have submitted the *experience letter* from company, statutory declaration, deputation letter and all the pay slips as well. But i don't know exactly why did they unable to process and they didn't any other reason. When i submitted the ACS skill, i could see the phase that it will be asked if any other documents required. if they would feel any other docs required they could have asked me but that didnt happen.
> 
> your thoughts will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Did your experience letter list down your roles, responsibilities, and skills as required by them? They've shared a sample format on their website and the list of required skills for your ANZSCO are in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf

*Edit:*
I guess the experience letter did not have all those things listed and hence you provided them with a statutory declaration. I think they might have refused because this declaration did not conform to their requirement- was not authored by your work colleague or manager/ supervisor, may not have the words "full time" or "40+ hours", may not have the required stamps/ signatures, or dates, may not have clarified the author's work relation with you, or may simply have vague or generic skills listed in there which made it difficult for them to assess its relevance to your ANZSCO.


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

*Not Accessible due to insufficient Documentation*

I also got the result of ACS today and my current experience was not considered with the reason mentioned as "Not Accessible due to insufficient Documentation".

So please suggest what would be the next step in this case, I am really sad with the results


----------

